# Another Video, Top quality peptides from Labpe, demonstrated in the HPLC test



## LabpeRep (Jul 12, 2012)

HPLC (High-performance liquid chromatography) is a common technique used to test the purity of peptides.
High-performance liquid chromatography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Each product that our customers receive have passed the tough quality control including the MS (check our thread at http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...spectrum-test-melanotan-ii-labpe-peptide.html )  , HPLC,  some of the products go through SDS-page.

We enforce the tests on each batch of our product so that only the highest purity and the right&legit peptides are sent.
Let me know if there is any question regarding the video

HPLC Test of Melanotan II from Labpe Peptide


----------



## teezhay (Jul 12, 2012)

Had some serious nausea from pinning your melanotan ii this morning. First time dose, and I went a bit too high. Oh well, now I know. Shook it off, hit the tanning bed, and I'm doing swell. Can't wait for the nice dark tone to set in.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice Labpe!


----------



## mooner (Jul 17, 2012)

great...


----------



## ripsid (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jul 19, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Had some serious nausea from pinning your melanotan ii this morning. First time dose, and I went a bit too high. Oh well, now I know. Shook it off, hit the tanning bed, and I'm doing swell. Can't wait for the nice dark tone to set in.



do not pin it in the morning. do it before bed to avoid nausea...


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jul 19, 2012)

OT: your MT2 is awesome,me and my wife are loving it!!


----------



## Nivek (Jul 20, 2012)

Good shit man!!


----------



## danlong (Jul 30, 2012)

so cool.


----------



## nertrue (Aug 12, 2012)

Labpe is top quality stuff.


----------



## Shrimpy (Aug 14, 2012)

cool,I love it.


----------



## ciulloboe (Aug 15, 2012)

love it


----------

